# تعفن الصابون السائل اذا كان السلفونيك المستخدم مغشوش حتى فى وجود ماده حافظه قويه؟؟؟؟؟



## chem_ibrahemh (28 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
سلامى الى جميع اعضاء المنتدى المحترمين.

انا اعمل فى مجال تصنيع المنظفات منذ عامين
ولكن خلال هذين العامين حصله لى مشكله وحصله معى مرتين خلال العامين وهى "ان يتعفن الصابون السائل وتتغير رائحته"
المره الاولى وحدثت معى لااننى لما اكن استخدم المواد الحافظه مع العلم اننى ظللت اعمل الصابون بدون ماده حافظه لااكثر من 6 اشهر. ولما يحدث له انه تعفن وبعد ذلك بدا يتعفن. ويتعفن فى وقت قياسى يتعفن بعد 10 ايام من تصنيعه فاعتقدت انه بسبب اننى لا استخدم المواد الحافظه.
وبعد ذلك استخدمت ماده حافظه وهى ماده "البرابينز" وتركت عندى عينه فى المعمل ظلت لمده سنه سليمه وسليمه حتى الان....
لكن ما حدث معى ان حدث تعفن للصابون مره اخرى. وتغيرت رائحته مع اننى استخدم الماده الحافظه البرابينز. واتبع نفس خطوات التصنيع ولما اغير شى فى التركيبه .مع العلم ان العينه القديمه مازالت سليمه. فكيف من الممكن ان تظل تركيبه ثابته لااكثر من عام. والاخرى تتعفن فى خلال ايام مع اننى لما اغير اى شى فى ترتيب الخامات او النسب التى استخدمها فى التصنيع!!!!!!!!!

ولكنى فى المره الثانيه اكتشفت ان السلفونيك الذى استخدمه به عيب وهو انه فاصل "حامض" فى نهايه الجمدانه التى ااستخدمها فسؤالى هو لجميع اعضاء المنتدى المحترمين......

هل من الممكن ان يحدث تعفن للصابون اذا كان السلفونيك المستخدم غير سليم حتى فى وجود ماده حافظه قويه مثل البرابينز؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
هذا الموضوع صعب جدا للغايه وخصوصا بعد انا اصبح لى سوق واصبح منتجى يطلب من قبل الذبون ويثق فيه. فقبل ان يكون هذا خساره ماديه بالنسبه لى فالاكبر انه خساره سمعه ومجهود سنين. ممكن ان يضيع فى لحظات...:4:

اسف على الاطاله ...وارجو المساعده السريعه لكل من يستطيع ان يفيدنى فى هذا الموضوع ولكم خالص الاحترام والتقدير....


----------



## chem_ibrahemh (29 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
كنت اتمنى ان يجيبنى احد عن سؤالى بسرعه....
فارجو ان يكون اعضاء المنتدى منشغلين عن الاجابه عن سؤالى ...
واتمنى ان لا يكون سبب التاخير فى الرد عن سؤالى....انه لايوجد احد لديه اجابه عن سؤالى
وشكرا للجميع 
وشكرا للذى قراء موضوعى وكان يريد مساعدتى ولكنه لم يستطيع......


----------



## سامى جويدة (4 يوليو 2011)

اخى الكريم حدث معى هذا الموضوع مع انى استخدم 2 مادة حافظه ملح ليمون +فورمالين ولم يكن السلفونك فاصل مع العلم انى عندى عبوات قديمه ماذلت سليمه ولا أعرف ماالسبب فى هذا العفن اضم صوتى اليك وأرجو من عنده علم بسرعة الاجابه وجزاكم الله خيرااااااااااا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم وشكرااااااااااا


----------



## mohammadelrayees (5 يوليو 2011)

من الؤكد ان اسباب التعفن في المنظف السائل عديدة حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة وهي 
1- عيب في تصنيع مادة السلفونيك نفسة ويعلم هذا العيب اصحاب مصانع السلفونيك وهو ليس له علاقة مباشرة بزيادة نسبة الحمض في السلفونيك ام لا فهناك اصحاب محلات يصنعون المنظف ويضيفوا علية الفصل لتغليظ المنتج
وعموما هو تغير يطرا على السلفونيك وينتج لنا غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين الذي لةرائحة البيض الفاسد 
2-العبوات التي يعبا فيها المنظف احيانا بتتفاعل مع المنظف وبينتج التعفن وبتكون العبوات درجة ثانية من البلاسيك 
ومضاف لها مواد اخرى بتادي الى تاكسد المنتج 
3- تجنب ارتفاع درجة حرارة المنتج اثناء التصنيع كخلط السلفونك مع الصودا مباشرة ثم اضافة الماء
4-غسل برميل الصابون قبل التصبيع الجديد جيدا فاءضة الجديد على القديم بدون نظافة يكون مرتع للبكتريا
5- التاكد من إذابة التايلوز المستخدم حيث ان الاذابة الغير صحيحة تسبب في تكون بكتريا التعفن بسرعة والاذابة الصحيحة هي ذوبان التايلوز او النيتروسول في ماء نظيف وسكبة في البرميل وتقليبة جيدا مع ملء البرميل ماء والتقليب جيدا ثم اضافة الصودا لتغليظ المحلول 
6- المادة الحافظة التي اثق بها هي الفورمالين ونسبتها هي 175 جرام على ال 125 كيلو 
هذة النقاط التي يمكن تطبيقها والله اعلم


----------



## chem_ibrahemh (11 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
شكرا لك .....استاذ محمد الريس على ما افدتنى به من معلومات 
وادعو الله ان يجعل هذا فى ميزان حسناتك 
وشكرا مره ثانيه لك على محاوله مساعدتى.....


----------



## shadoo005 (29 أغسطس 2011)

اولا اشكر المنتدي لتوفيره الفرصه لينا علشان نتعلم بس الفرق انه علام بيفيد معظمنا اتعلمنا في كيات والنتيجه اننا عاطلين او هتكلم عن نفسي الحمد لله علي كل شئ
انا بدات اجرب واعمل صابون سائل وطلع كويس يعني الرغوه كويسه بس عندي مشكله في التقل علي الرغم اني
بضيف كيلو سلفونيك ل5لتر ماء+5لتر(ماء مذاب به بولي) ومعادلته بالصودا
لكن بيطلع خفيف
ولما بضيف ماء بملح طعام الصابون بيبقي في رواسب كل ما احرك الصابون بالعصايه الخشب الصابون يتعكر وتظهر الرواسب دي ده غير ان لونه بيبيض كده
عاوز طريق اتقل بيها الصابون وفي واحد فاتح محل منظفات قال لي احطله مية نار بس انا مرضيتش لانها ممكن تكون خطر عليا وعلي المستخدم نفسه ارجو الافاده في هذه النقطه
سؤال تاني اذاي اعرف السلفونيك الجيد من الغير جيد انا كل مره اروح محل المنظفات يديني نوع شكل
في اسود خالص بدون شوائب .....في لون الكراميل وصافي خالص وصاحبه بيقولي انه نضيف والكيلو منهب11جنيه
في نوع ب9اللي انا بجيبه بيبقي في كلاكيع في وسط الكيس واسود علي لون الكراميل مش صافي يعني
ارجو ايضاح معني الفاصل ايه وده احنا بنشيله من السلفونيك بعد ما نشتريه ولا ايه وازاي بيحصل فاصل في الصابون المنتج
ارجو الرد من زوي الخبره والتجربه


----------



## shadoo005 (29 أغسطس 2011)

ارجو توضيح ما هو حامض الليمون هل هوا عصير ليمون عادي ولا ده بنشتريه من محلات المنظفات برده
ياريت لو في حاجه بتدي لمعه للصابون بس يكون سعرها كويس ومتوافره في السوق


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (30 أغسطس 2011)

*خير*

السلام عليكم 
اخاوني الكرام اهم الشيء المحافظة على الزبون ولو كلفك البيع ببلاش انا اللي اوقف مشروعي هو عدم ثقة الزبون في المنتج
اما عن المشكلة فيرجى وضع ورقة بي اش فان كان لونها أسود فالمشكلة في التكسابون والله اعلم 
ارجوا لكم كل الخير من كل قلبي
موفقين وانا ساعاود العمل ان شاء الله موفقين جميعا


----------

